# Super excited - can't sleep - new espresso machine: Cherub



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Finally got around to buying a new (used) machine.

Picked up a Fracino Cherub this evening. Gave it a good external clean.

Workload permitting tomorrow (today) is removal of the case and a more thorough clean in all the gaps, a good internal clean behind shower screen - and a descale.

Too excited to sleep now! Had to share my news!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Great news Jon - Get some pics up when you get a chance


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's a nice machine to have - lets see some photos to share your happiness.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

it was DIRTY!

I have never, ever seen so much filth behind a shower screen.

Never.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Jon - Whatever goes on in your bathroom is between you and your other half!

Can we please keep this thread on topic


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mouse said:


> Jon - Whatever goes on in your bathroom is between you and your other half!
> 
> Can we please keep this thread on topic


Oh yeah sorry. My coffee machine was grubby too...


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

LOL - Enjoy the rest of your cleaning chief.

Your Cherub must be breathing a sigh of relief now it's under your ownership!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats mate, enjoy


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks!

Yeah, the shower screen thingy was fit to burst with filth there was 2mm of cr*p behind it, clearly never been backflushed.

When I bought it I thought the group head was cosmetically damaged/significantly scratched as it was matt.

But no, that was just some undisclosed greasy filth; took an hour to get the outside of the group looking metally again.

New head washer/gasket/rubber ordered, new shower screen - going to descale it extensively (ALL ADVICE ON DESCALING WELCOME) - then we may start to have a happy machine!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh. I had forgotten how much I loved making coffee. The therapy of foaming that milk, the beauty of a well tamped basket. And then the reward of the drink. Heaven. I'm loving it. Really.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I think we are all with you on that one jonc!

How much did you pick up the Cherub for and did you get a look inside the boiler to see how scaled up it was?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Regarding the scale: no, but I expect it's needs doing. What should I do - take it apart or just descale?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Depends on how handy and determined you are I guess.

If the machine is working fine then maybe just descale more frequently than you would for a while, to try and get ahead but the only real way of knowing how bad it is is by taking a peek.


----------

